# Åäö i fluxbox och utskrifter på skrivaren.

## fishtail

Två problem:

1. Fluxbox kan inte visa ord med åäö i sig utan å, ä eller ö blir i detta fallet uteslutet och ordet omsluts där runt. Exempelvis så blir "börja" "brja".

2. Kan inte skriva ut saker på skrivaren utan att ord med åäö blir fucked up. Exempelvis så blir "börja" "bö rja".

Anyone?

----------

## 30726

Vad menar du med Fluxbox? Terminalen, menyerna i Fluxbox eller alla program överhuvudtaget?

----------

## fishtail

Sorry, det var lite otydligt, håller med. Det är så att äåö kan inte visas fönstertiteln eller i menyn. Inga problem i aterm och så. Men det är dock skrivarproblemet som jag är mest missnöjd med för att boota om till windows för att skriva uten enkel textsida känns lite onödigt jobbigt.

----------

## 30726

Förmodligen har du valt ett teckensnitt som saknar stöd för europeiska karaktärer. De vanligaste teckensnitten som används i Fluxbox-stilarna är Snap och liknande från Artwiz-familjen, och nästan alla saknar åäö.

Vad det gäller dina utskriftsproblem har jag ingen aning. Testa och använda ett annat teckensnitt och se om samma problem uppstår.Last edited by 30726 on Sun Mar 20, 2005 1:38 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## monotux

Ta en titt på det här:

http://artwizaleczapka.sourceforge.net/

Artwiz-fontsen, fast med åäö och hela baletten.

Riktigt trevligt.

----------

## fishtail

Jag testade den nya artwiz-fonten. Den har initierats är jag säker på teckensittet är helt annorlunda nu. Snyggt är det, men åäö fungerar inte. Lite tråkigt. Något annat då?

----------

## 30726

Laddade du hem artwiz-aleczapka-se? För det är det enda paketet med svenska tecken... Och dessutom heter teckensnitten snap.se istället för snap, så alla dina Fluxbox-stilar använder fortfarande det gamla snap-teckensnittet.

----------

## fishtail

 *tln wrote:*   

> Laddade du hem artwiz-aleczapka-se? För det är det enda paketet med svenska tecken... Och dessutom heter teckensnitten snap.se istället för snap, så alla dina Fluxbox-stilar använder fortfarande det gamla snap-teckensnittet.

 

Då får jag se till att fixa till lite då. Och få se vad som händer.

----------

## monotux

Värt att notera - för att få åäö med t.ex. fonten snap så måste du använda den nya fonten, som heter snap.se.

----------

## fishtail

Nu har jag ändrat stilen så att den använder snap.se överallt. Jäklar vad snygg den är, men fungerar gör den inte bättre än någon annan. Problemet ligger alltså någonstans? Hur är det med miljövariablar i rc.conf? Hur mycket påverkar de?

----------

## monotux

 *fishtail wrote:*   

> Nu har jag ändrat stilen så att den använder snap.se överallt. Jäklar vad snygg den är, men fungerar gör den inte bättre än någon annan. Problemet ligger alltså någonstans? Hur är det med miljövariablar i rc.conf? Hur mycket påverkar de?

 

Det du ställer in i rc.conf som handlar om typsnitt reglerar typsnitten du har i din konsol (dvs, har ingenting med X att göra).

Har inte en aning om vart felet kan sitta, men i sånna här fall brukar det handla om små skitsaker som inte fungerar.

----------

## fishtail

Jag kör amd64 med 64bits-Gentoo, har det betydelse?

----------

## fishtail

Oj, då blev det tyst.

----------

## fishtail

Ingen som har en aning?

----------

